# Mountain-Top Degree on Historic Comanche Peak



## Benjamin Baxter (Sep 9, 2013)

Granbury Lodge No. 392 is having an outdoor master mason's degree on September 28th. The meal starts at 6pm. The degree will begin at dusk. It will be held on the mountain top of historic Comanche Peak near Granbury, Tx. It will be an awesome experience for any brother, but especially a brother who has not been to an outdoor degree. Awesome food, awesome fellowship, and an awesome experience. It sounds like a win-win. If you would like a map to the site, pm me and I will send you one. Thanks brothers.

:SNC:


----------



## crono782 (Sep 9, 2013)

Dang, I just realized that's Day 1 of the Fort Worth SR reunion and I'm slated to be in a couple degrees. Might be tricky to do both. I'll see if I can swing it!


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## JJones (Sep 9, 2013)

That's awfully close to where I live, I may try to attend if I'm able.  I assume everyone will meet for dinner at the lodge?


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Sep 9, 2013)

Dinner at the mountain, unless it rains. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## JJones (Sep 9, 2013)

> unless it rains



HA! :laugh:


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Sep 9, 2013)

It's rained two of the last five years.


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 9, 2013)

Sounds like a great evening! I wish I could make it.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 10, 2013)

Posting to our social media outlets..


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks Brother Blake, I appreciate it.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Sep 26, 2013)

Groceries are all bought. Gotta go get the wood for the smoker and prep all the meat for two days of smoking....


----------



## David Hill (Sep 26, 2013)

I won't be able to make it this year, but if it does rain, be sure to send the weather to Austin. We could use it!


----------



## Rob_Eades (Sep 26, 2013)

Bro. Bennylee said:


> Groceries are all bought. Gotta go get the wood for the smoker and prep all the meat for two days of smoking....



Good Luck to you my Brother.  District 17 In Virginia puts on an out door Lodge and it is a wonderful way to spend an evening.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Sep 26, 2013)

Rob_Eades said:


> Good Luck to you my Brother.  District 17 In Virginia puts on an out door Lodge and it is a wonderful way to spend an evening.
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry HD



Yep everyone wants to go but few want to help put it together. I hope we don't get rained out.


----------



## Roy Vance (Sep 27, 2013)

trysquare said:


> Sounds like a great evening! I wish I could make it.



Quite a ways for an evening jaunt, wouldn't you say. What, about 1500 miles? Of course, your Nimbus 2000 will get you there and back again in no time. That is what my niece thinks Freemasonry is all about, witchcraft and the 'Illuminati', and stuff. Jeez.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Sep 27, 2013)

This is what I will be looking at most of the night.


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 28, 2013)

Roy Vance said:


> Quite a ways for an evening jaunt, wouldn't you say. What, about 1500 miles? Of course, your Nimbus 2000 will get you there and back again in no time. That is what my niece thinks Freemasonry is all about, witchcraft and the 'Illuminati', and stuff. Jeez.


About 1700, it would seem. My Nimbus has taken quite a beating from playing quidditch with this new Lodge, so no long-distance trips for it. :huh:


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Sep 28, 2013)

Looks like mountain top has been moved to the lodge. The storms will be here by then they  think. I was just informed of this a minute ago. The degree is still on just go to Granbury No.  392 instead.  The food will be good. Dinner  at 630pm. Sorry brothers. I hated  to write  it on here cause I out a lot of time into it,  but it is what it is.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Sep 29, 2013)

Its over for me finally. It was a good time and we had a good crowd of 42. I am going to crash now.  Don't call me I will call  you kinda sleep.  hehe.


----------



## NativeSteel (Sep 29, 2013)

Sounds pretty cool, congrats to everyone who got raised!

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## Robert Marshall (Oct 2, 2013)

Sorry I missed this...


----------

